# Marrying a German Girlfriend, Need help!



## kabiraftab

Hi All

Its very important for me, so I am hoping you all guys will put some lines down there to help me.

I fall in love with a german girl, we know each other from 3 years atleast. I am middle class working guy, and she is also with same status. Now we really want to get married, but as I am Pakistani so its hard for me to get these visa things done easily, and also Money is big issue for me too.

so my question is, If i apply for a "Visitor's Visa" to Germany, will I be allowed to marry her? and How much Money I should need to show in Bank Statement to the Embassy? (German Embassy in Pakistan). Embassy page says 'sufficient" bank statement but I dont know what exact amount is sufficient? any idea from you would be helping too. 

Is Visitor's visa is easier to get or Fiance Visa? Does for Fiance Visa, my girlfriend need to show her bank statement as in US its required. If so, then how much she should have in her Bank Account? and Also one more thing, Is it required that we meet in personal to be eligible for Fiance Visa thing?

I am waiting for your replies.


----------



## ALKB

kabiraftab said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its very important for me, so I am hoping you all guys will put some lines down there to help me.
> 
> I fall in love with a german girl, we know each other from 3 years atleast. I am middle class working guy, and she is also with same status. Now we really want to get married, but as I am Pakistani so its hard for me to get these visa things done easily, and also Money is big issue for me too.
> 
> so my question is, If i apply for a "Visitor's Visa" to Germany, will I be allowed to marry her? and How much Money I should need to show in Bank Statement to the Embassy? (German Embassy in Pakistan). Embassy page says 'sufficient" bank statement but I dont know what exact amount is sufficient? any idea from you would be helping too.
> 
> Is Visitor's visa is easier to get or Fiance Visa? Does for Fiance Visa, my girlfriend need to show her bank statement as in US its required. If so, then how much she should have in her Bank Account? and Also one more thing, Is it required that we meet in personal to be eligible for Fiance Visa thing?
> 
> I am waiting for your replies.


It is very, very difficult to get married to a Pakistani in Germany and the process takes a long time and is expensive. You won't be able to do this on a three month visitor visa.

You need to bring a whole stack of translated documents which will then be sent to the German Embassy in Islamabad, which will then take their sweet time to verify every single bit of information you have provided. (Because of this, I got married in Denmark, but my husband already had a residence permit in the EU, so I don't think this could be an easy option for you.)

It would be easier for her to go to Pakistan and get married there. Once married, the visa process is relatively straight forward compared to the UK for instance. Are you planning on living in Germany?

So, you haven't met your German girlfriend? This might pose a bit of a problem, visa-wise.

For the German spouse visa there is no real set mount of money she will have to show but she has to demonstrate that she is not relying on public funds and has enough space to accommodate you once in Germany.

The initial spouse visa costs €60 and is valid for three months. You have to demonstrate German language skills for this. Once in Germany you have to sort out health insurance and such and have the visa converted to the free spouse residence permit.


----------

